# Bicycle box on FlyDubai ?



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone ever travelled with a bike box on a FlyDubai flight ?

The website says you can take up to 75 cm x 55 cm x 35 cm. which is too small for a bike box but the online help people don't even understand the question if you ask them 'what if its bigger?'.

The box is only 21kg including bike and you see them on a lot of airlines, but I'm not aware of anyone trying FlyDubai.

Anyone tried it before ?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Basically the general rule is whatever you're taking needs to fit into their luggage containers - hence the dimensions given. Anything bigger can only be taken if there's room on the flight - being a budget airline.

I had this issue when taking ski gear and surf boards. Contact them directly and speak to their cargo guys, they were super helpful to me and got all our gear onboard. Just be away that you might pay for oversized luggage.

The cargo guys need to make check-in aware of what you're taking. I'll see if I can dig out the number of who I spoke to.


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

Ask the guys over at Cycle Safe Dubai on Facebook - they are sure to know. Or give Revolution Cycles a call.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

sghkdub said:


> Ask the guys over at Cycle Safe Dubai on Facebook - they are sure to know. Or give Revolution Cycles a call.


They gave the usual answer - 'sometimes' or 'oh I think so'. I couldn't get any sense out of FlyDubai via their lines so booked Oman Air instead.


----------

